# Cavs vs Sonics - Tues Jan 8th - 7PM EST



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

_vs_







​
*Cleveland Cavaliers* 
_vs_
*Seattle Supersonics*

*Quick Loans Arena*
Cleveland, OH
Tuesday, January 8th, 2007
7:00 pm EST


*Projected Starting 5*
*Cavaliers*:
*






PG - Larry Hughes







SG – Sasha Pavlovic







C – Zydrunas Ilgauskas







SF – Lebron James







PF – Drew Gooden​* 
*Sonics*:*







PG – Earl Watson







SG – Kevin Durant







C – Kurt Thomas







SF – Damien Wilkins







PF – Chris Wilcox​*
*NOTES:*
*



LeBron James has helped the Cleveland Cavaliers climb back to .500 for the first time in more than a month. It will likely be a long time before Kevin Durant can do the same for the Seattle SuperSonics.

In a matchup between two of the most highly touted draft picks of the last five years, James looks to continue his hot streak as the Cavaliers go for their sixth win in seven games on Tuesday when they host Durant and the struggling SuperSonics.

James, the No. 1 overall pick in the 2003 draft, has averaged 28.2 points, 7.2 rebounds and 8.2 assists in his last six games to help Cleveland (17-17) go 5-1 in that stretch. He led the Cavaliers to a 93-90 victory in Toronto on Sunday, helping the team get back to .500 for the first time since it was 9-9 on Dec. 2.

"It's huge," Cavs forward Drew Gooden said. "It's kind of like a breath of fresh air when it happens."

The defending Eastern Conference champions would have languished with a losing record even longer had it not been for James' spectacular finish on Sunday. James was 8-for-10 from the field and had 24 points in the fourth quarter as the Cavaliers overcame a 13-point deficit.

"I just felt like I was out there by myself," said James, who has scored at least 30 points in the second half of two of his last three games. "Everything was going right for me and I just felt like I was out there in practice. The hoop felt like the ocean."

James will try to continue to carry the Cavaliers when they meet the SuperSonics (9-24) for the first time since Seattle selected Durant with the second overall pick in last June's draft.

Durant leads all rookies with 19.9 points per game, but he's shooting just 40.7 percent from the field while receiving most of opponents' defensive attention.

Durant had 19 points and six rebounds on Sunday, but missed 14 of his 21 field-goal attempts in Seattle's 108-86 loss at Washington. Durant, a Washington native, wasn't pleased with his first NBA homecoming.

"I don't want to say I was pressing," he said. "I think I was taking quality shots -- shots I normally take throughout the game. Wide-open shots from the corner, I was missing, and going to the rim and missing layups."

Seattle was outscored 30-17 in the fourth quarter to lose for the fifth time in six games -- a finish that doesn't bode well for a team visiting James' Cavaliers.

"One of the things I feel we have done consistently all year is compete. We just didn't compete in the fourth quarter," said Sonics coach P.J. Carlesimo, whose team is shooting 39.8 percent during its three-game losing streak. "We have to be ready to play right away. We can't come in casually, get warmed up and then turn it up."

Seattle and Cleveland split their season series in 2006-07, with the home team winning each game. The Sonics have lost three of their last four in Cleveland after winning eight straight there from 1995-2002.

James has averaged 30.1 points in seven career games against Seattle.

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Did anyone just see Larry ballhog twice in a row on the fastbreak?

How in the hell do you look off Lebron James on a 2 on 1 fastbreak??? Unbelievable


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol larry hughes off to a 0-4 start


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Fans already booing Hughes. To be fair he is sucking. Why does he pull up for jumpers on the fast break? He never hits them.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

sasha with an offensive foul and hughes shoooting bad WHATS NEW CAVS FANS?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha predetermines what he's gonna do on his drives - he needs to react to the defense more


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Fans already booing Hughes. To be fair he is sucking. Why does he pull up for jumpers on the fast break? He never hits them.


I don't know where he learned that the pull up 15 footer is the best shot on a 2 on 1 fastbreak

This dude has the worst offensive bball IQ I've ever seen! At the same time his defensive IQ is excellent.

Bizarre


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

if pav could only do that 40% of the time


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good defense tonight though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I don't know where he learned that the pull up 15 footer is the best shot on a 2 on 1 fastbreak
> 
> This dude has the worst offensive bball IQ I've ever seen! At the same time his defensive IQ is excellent.
> 
> Bizarre


Then the next time down he did take it to the basket, but cut off Lebron's lane to do it, when he could have spaced the floor and hit Lebron with an easy assist for the dunk. But instead he forced a rough layup and of course missed. Fortunately Lebron followed him in.

I just hate that Hughes thinks he's good enough to do these things. If he played within himself he'd at least not be a detriment to the team.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Sasha stepping into his shot with confidence - he's missing but I like the confidence he's showing


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bron should shoot for a quad-double tonight. He's gonna get a lot of steals it looks like.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

seriously we need to sign dgib to a 7 year contract extension


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry is aggressive at least. When he is allowed to chuck he seems to play better defense - maybe thats why Mike B. allows him to do it


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hahaha Larry made that one. Greeeeat.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

this is like a game against kids


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice LBJ in the post. That's the next step in his game - dominating the block


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

SamTheMan67 said:


> seriously we need to sign dgib to a 7 year contract extension


Yeah he should play his whole career with Lebron.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder if we can get Damien Wilkins?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

we are shooting pretty crappy and were up by 9 lol


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that was a sick pass

Lebron going after blocks again - his hand must be better


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Damon Jones in the rotation - interesting


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i like this small lineup with bron at pf


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Team looks great right now - especially on defense

Cavs up 22-11 early with about a min left


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron just seriously ran over every person in the d lol


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

i could see us realistically at 20-17 at the end of this week


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Wow that might be the first time I've seen Lebron get blocked on a jumpshot...


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons tired thats why he got blocked.. but did u see his crossovers before that shot lol was he trying to be an and1 player


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Damon Jones in the rotation - interesting


There was never a huge reason not to play him. He was playing well this year and then Mike Brown benched him for more minutes for suckass Hughes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Devin with a larry-like miss. Great pass by AV though.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

**** he missed!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Defense is superb. Nice play on the fastbreak by Damon Jones


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is like playing a high school team so far.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

seriously sign gibson to a longterm deal this year


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

why are our 2nd round picks so much better than our 1st rounders


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

is it wrong that i think every open gibson 3s going down?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great 2-man game between Larry & Lebron...that's what we paid for that offseason


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

what a ferocious dunk


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

There has been almost 5 blocks this year identical to that , that have been miscalled on bron


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The refs call those goal tends just because the ball hits the glass. They don't pay attention as to whether he hits it into the glass or not. THat was a clear block.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lead down to 10. Cavs need to finish this last 2 mins strong


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

give it to bron on iso every possesion we will be up by 50 lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Somehow they are still in the game.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebron be in the dunk contest!!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry is always so wide open - I wonder if he ever realizes why


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why do the people who Lebron guards get more respect than he does???


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

12 point lead at the half. With Larry, it's gotten so bad, I was looking down and when I heard the sound of the brick, without even looking I knew it was Larry's.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry continues to fire jumpers. Mix it up Larry - you can drive the ball on occasion


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Nice drive and finish by Pavs - he is missing alot but I think he's looked alot sharper with his decision making


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

18 point lead. Looking good, looking good. On that last lay up, was James hit or bumped because it looked weird? Not a good night of respect for *The King™*.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm tellin you Sasha is much sharper tonight - lets hope it continues


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

remy23 said:


> 18 point lead. Looking good, looking good. On that last lay up, was James hit or bumped because it looked weird? Not a good night of respect for *The King™*.


Lebron has been hacked alot lately with no call

He needs to start flopping apparently


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lebrons shooting bad


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron a little sloppy out there this quarter - he's missed like 8 straight shots


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron fouled again on the drive...what's he gotta do to get to the free throw line tonight?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

lol what the HELL just happened hahahaah


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Lebron fouled again on the drive...what's he gotta do to get to the free throw line tonight?


Flop and flail VC style. Kobe does it, AI does it, all the other top scorers do it. 

Can't beat em join em.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

god damn gibsons automatic


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Boobie just too good


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

gibson is TOO good


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Does anyone fear just one thing?

Dan Gibson is falling in love with the 3 ball - you and die by the 3 ball - He is turning into a Damon Jones out there. He has a sweat stroke but just one year ago in Indiana he took it too the hoop and had a tomahawk like dunk from 3 feet out. I just hope he doesn't become one dimensional and that will regress his development.

Anyone with me on this one?


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Does anyone fear just one thing?
> 
> Dan Gibson is falling in love with the 3 ball - you and die by the 3 ball - He is turning into a Damon Jones out there. He has a sweat stroke but just one year ago in Indiana he took it too the hoop and had a tomahawk like dunk from 3 feet out. I just hope he doesn't become one dimensional and that will regress his development.
> 
> Anyone with me on this one?


You are by yourself on that one. When you are shooting a higher 3pt % then lebron shoots as a fg% I'm not complaining


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Devin Brown threw down the hammer.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

that pass to gibson in the corner was magic johnson fake esque


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Does anyone fear just one thing?
> 
> Dan Gibson is falling in love with the 3 ball - you and die by the 3 ball - He is turning into a Damon Jones out there. He has a sweat stroke but just one year ago in Indiana he took it too the hoop and had a tomahawk like dunk from 3 feet out. I just hope he doesn't become one dimensional and that will regress his development.
> 
> Anyone with me on this one?


I remember that dunk - if he could do that consistently he would be an all-star. His lack of size hurts him when he tries to finish though. 

I'm fine with his shot selection, he will step in for the midrange or take it to the rack when it's there. He's not a great slasher yet, but I think he's getting better.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

wow that was a nasty throwdown by devin. I still wonder why we dont always pass to lebron on the fast break though?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Our best lineup is:
Brown
Gibson
Lebron
Varejao
Z

Or going small and playing Lebron at the 4, Devin at the 3, and Damon at the 2.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Does anyone fear just one thing?
> 
> Dan Gibson is falling in love with the 3 ball - you and die by the 3 ball - He is turning into a Damon Jones out there. He has a sweat stroke but just one year ago in Indiana he took it too the hoop and had a tomahawk like dunk from 3 feet out. I just hope he doesn't become one dimensional and that will regress his development.
> 
> Anyone with me on this one?


He's a better shooter than Damon though. He's Steve Kerr level. He can and does go inside. But what's the point? He's shooting like 60 percent from 3. If anything he should shoot more 3s.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I remember that dunk - if he could do that consistently he would be an all-star. His lack of size hurts him when he tries to finish though.
> 
> I'm fine with his shot selection, he will step in for the midrange or take it to the rack when it's there. He's not a great slasher yet, but I think he's getting better.


I was thinking he is soooo multi-talented that he is falling in love with the 3 ball. But I guess when your playing like he is tonight - no one would care if he is shooting 28 footers and hitting them. But to see him penny and kick and use all his skills would be nice ( but I guess beggers can't be choisey )


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> I remember that dunk - if he could do that consistently he would be an all-star. His lack of size hurts him when he tries to finish though.
> 
> I'm fine with his shot selection, he will step in for the midrange or take it to the rack when it's there. He's not a great slasher yet, but I think he's getting better.


He has that little Tony Parker floater he's working on right now.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Delonte West is laying some hard fouls out there...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is where I might take Lebron out of the game - Seattle might take it as running the score up and lay some hard fouls on him 

Get him rest when you can


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is where I might take Lebron out of the game - Seattle might take it as running the score up and lay some hard fouls on him
> 
> Get him rest when you can


We have the Hawks tomorrow and I believe 3 games in 4 nights, so resting him would be a nice idea. 

Is Shannon Brown dressed?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> This is where I might take Lebron out of the game - Seattle might take it as running the score up and lay some hard fouls on him
> 
> Get him rest when you can


Except the team sucks without Lebron and I guarantee Seattle will go on a run when he sits.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Gooden-Andy-Brown-DJ-Gibson is a nice energy and floor spreading group out there.


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

gibson is too good


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Is boobie *un*restricted after this year? :-(


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

I still think Peja would be a favorite in the 3pt contest because gibson doesnt have a quick stroke like peja


----------



## SamTheMan67 (Jan 4, 2004)

why did we stop playing s brown? did he talk **** to mike brown or something?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Larry Hughes for Retirement said:


> Is boobie *un*restricted after this year? :-(


Gilbert Arenas rule applies for him - we can offer him more than anyone else. I think the limit to what other teams can offer is the mid-level exception. 

I read this on a Brian Windhorst blog btw


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Missed this game: good to get a blowout in here


----------

